# Pampered Chef Bread Molds?????



## Juba (Nov 1, 2010)

Has anyone any experience with the bread molds from Pamprered Chef? I got some at the thrift shop and am hoping I can use them.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I got some bread molds (though, not Pampered Chef) at the thrift shop 2 years ago, and still haven't tried them, lol.  I guess silicone is just to easy to go back to the metal...though I see no reason why they wouldn't work.  Unmolding might become an issue.


----------



## cwarren (Nov 2, 2010)

I would make sure they are stainless


----------



## Deda (Nov 2, 2010)

I've got slew of PC bread molds, but they're all stone.  Do they make other kinds?  What kind of material is it?


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 2, 2010)

If they are aluminum like mine, they won't work for CP soap.


----------



## Juba (Nov 2, 2010)

*pc loaf molds*

I just wanted to be sure I can use them for Melt and Pour...anyone?


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: pc loaf molds*



			
				Juba said:
			
		

> I just wanted to be sure I can use them for Melt and Pour...anyone?


I would rub the inside with mineral oil or a very light coat of vaseline. Or, after you are done, put it in the freezer.


----------

